# Reya Weekly picture updates - Carmspack Gus x Ellie Mae Vom Sucherquelle



## tysco (Apr 19, 2020)

Inspired by David and his post

Decided i'd like a thread to look back on and post pictures to track how Reya is growing and progressing!

8 Weeks









9 Weeks









10 Weeks









11 Weeks


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Beautiful pup


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

She looks great!

how is she doing?


----------



## tysco (Apr 19, 2020)

Saphire said:


> She looks great!
> 
> how is she doing?


She's doing great! I've found out she has a water obsession so bought her a little pool, she cant get enough. Very well rounded pup, nerves of steel and smart as a whip.

This week we're doing a lot of name recognition and working to keep her attention on me. So far she's taking well.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Very good to hear.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Her brother Valor loves the water as well. I love these pups. So stable. Plenty of everything I want to see and nothing I don't.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Comes from Gus. 
I hear he is quite the water dog... Saphire says he would never get out of a pool, if she had one.


----------



## Cadfael (Jun 17, 2020)

Purdy Puppy!


----------



## Shadow Shep (Apr 16, 2020)

She's so cute! Just like her brothers.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Update?


----------



## tysco (Apr 19, 2020)

Life’s been busy! Reya is doing wonderful. I’ve been back to work and in the process of building a new home so I’ve been off this forum a bit. She’s 4.5 months old and sitting at 47lbs, ~20 inches high. Going through her second fear phase and working on plenty of positive socialization. She’s my camping buddy and loves the outdoors! I’ll post on her personality and training shortly.

We are out Camping right now and I have limited service but will give a further update with pictures on Monday!


----------



## Max’s Owner (Aug 10, 2020)

tysco said:


> Life’s been busy! Reya is doing wonderful. I’ve been back to work and in the process of building a new home so I’ve been off this forum a bit. She’s 4.5 months old and sitting at 47lbs, ~20 inches high. Going through her second fear phase and working on plenty of positive socialization. She’s my camping buddy and loves the outdoors! I’ll post on her personality and training shortly.
> 
> We are out Camping right now and I have limited service but will give a further update with pictures on Monday!


Very interesting! Can you expand upon the fear phase instances. Ive had not even a hint of a fear stage -perhaps the opposite.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Typically the second fear period is later, around 7-12 months.

I haven't seen any signs of anything like a fear period in Valor. He's been very confident and he's getting some attitude lately.


----------



## tysco (Apr 19, 2020)

15 weeks










16 weeks









17 weeks









18 weeks


----------



## tysco (Apr 19, 2020)

Good point David. I was chalking it up as that but it could be something different. She was wonderful up until approx 15 weeks of age, she started becoming very vocal toward strangers and other dogs on walks. As a puppy we've had her out on trails meeting new people and in department stores saying hello, all positive encounters but all of a sudden she changed seemingly overnight. I could count on one hand the amount of times she barked up until that point so we are currently working through it. Thankfully there are no signs of aggression or any other red flags, when the stranger gets close and I let them meet it's plenty of licks and excitement, same goes to other dogs - Just tends to be oddly vocal all of a sudden, while on leash. We had her off leash/free roaming private land majority of puppy hood so perhaps I haven't socialized her properly with the leash?

There is a man locally who trains the police k9 dogs and since retirement also trains civilian German Shepherds, we are starting some work with him this week which can hopefully give me better insight into where I may be leading her wrong! I have a funny feeling it's a weird phase she's going through but I'd like to get a second opinion. More information the better!


----------



## Shadow Shep (Apr 16, 2020)

She already looks huge!! Keep us updated when you can please.


----------



## chuckd (Jul 16, 2019)

Beautiful pup!

How tall are you?... she looks *huge* in that last pic!


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

tysco said:


> Good point David. I was chalking it up as that but it could be something different. She was wonderful up until approx 15 weeks of age, she started becoming very vocal toward strangers and other dogs on walks. As a puppy we've had her out on trails meeting new people and in department stores saying hello, all positive encounters but all of a sudden she changed seemingly overnight. I could count on one hand the amount of times she barked up until that point so we are currently working through it. Thankfully there are no signs of aggression or any other red flags, when the stranger gets close and I let them meet it's plenty of licks and excitement, same goes to other dogs - Just tends to be oddly vocal all of a sudden, while on leash. We had her off leash/free roaming private land majority of puppy hood so perhaps I haven't socialized her properly with the leash?
> 
> There is a man locally who trains the police k9 dogs and since retirement also trains civilian German Shepherds, we are starting some work with him this week which can hopefully give me better insight into where I may be leading her wrong! I have a funny feeling it's a weird phase she's going through but I'd like to get a second opinion. More information the better!


Were these meetings actually physical meetings? Strangers making puppy puppy noises and getting kisses and pouring all over her?


----------



## tysco (Apr 19, 2020)

chuckd said:


> Beautiful pup!
> 
> How tall are you?... she looks *huge* in that last pic!


My girlfriend is about 5' 9" or 5' 10"



David Winners said:


> Were these meetings actually physical meetings? Strangers making puppy puppy noises and getting kisses and pouring all over her?


More or less, the "so cute how old" conversation with some pets and kisses. We've been wondering if it's a sort of attention seeking thing. We also just started sitting at a park and watching from a distance, say around 20-30 yards out with no interactions and the people barking has almost completely stopped and turned into a more aware state where she watches intently but still able to chew her bone and respond to commands/give us her attention which is just what we want.

Though the dogs are still stealing 100% of her attention, she refuses treats no matter how high value and continues to bark. I noticed after increasing distance (~60 yards) she dials back to just watching intently so may start back there next time and slowly work in closer with time.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

tysco said:


> My girlfriend is about 5' 9" or 5' 10"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, it sounds like frustration because she's used to getting attention.

Now that she's teething, it's a perfect time to work on engagement using food. I would say no more attention from strangers or strange dogs. They should be like furniture. Focus is on you. 200% engaged with you. You have to work outside threshold, which you described well.

I'll shoot some video tomorrow morning in the park of how I work on this. If you haven't seen it, I have a video of some of this type of work. Pardon the first half of the first video. Terrible camera angle.


----------



## tysco (Apr 19, 2020)

David Winners said:


> Yes, it sounds like frustration because she's used to getting attention.
> 
> Now that she's teething, it's a perfect time to work on engagement using food. I would say no more attention from strangers or strange dogs. They should be like furniture. Focus is on you. 200% engaged with you. You have to work outside threshold, which you described well.
> 
> I'll shoot some video tomorrow morning in the park of how I work on this. If you haven't seen it, I have a video of some of this type of work. Pardon the first half of the first video. Terrible camera angle.


Thanks a lot for the info, I've been catching up reading your thread and lots of great stuff in there i appreciate it! Valor seems like such an amazing little pup. Your recall is fantastic with him.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

tysco said:


> Thanks a lot for the info, I've been catching up reading your thread and lots of great stuff in there i appreciate it! Valor seems like such an amazing little pup. Your recall is fantastic with him.


I love this guy!

I do a lot of recall and engagement training. Once you have those things, everything else is easier IMO


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

She’s got that look like her brothers. This looks like a pretty uniform litter. She’s a big girl. You’re going to have a great dog on your hands.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Bearshandler said:


> She’s got that look like her brothers. This looks like a pretty uniform litter. She’s a big girl. You’re going to have a great dog on your hands.


It's striking how much they look alike... Just like Gus


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

tysco said:


> 15 weeks
> 
> View attachment 562978
> 
> ...


I know I jumped right on the training issue.

She's a beautiful dog. She's going to be a substantial girl. Lots of bone. The confidence she's showing in that last picture says a lot. I love love love a strong bitch.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

David Winners said:


> I know I jumped right on the training issue.
> 
> She's a beautiful dog. She's going to be a substantial girl. Lots of bone. The confidence she's showing in that last picture says a lot. I love love love a strong bitch.


She’s got the looks and the bloodlines. I think if her health and temperament check out, she’d make a great breeding dog.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

David Winners said:


> It's striking how much they look alike... Just like Gus


How long how’s she been breeding? It’s crazy following those carmspack bloodlines back.


----------



## Shadow Shep (Apr 16, 2020)

Who, Carmen? She has been breeding for like 40 years. Her dogs are amazing!!!!! I talked to her a little bit on the phone today, so I know a little more about how she breeds now.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Shadow Shep said:


> Who, Carmen? She has been breeding for like 40 years. Her dogs are amazing!!!!! I talked to her a little bit on the phone today, so I know a little more about how she breeds now.


There are breeders that have been around awhile. It’s the continuous lines that most impress me. You follow carmspack dogs back for forever it seems.To maintain a program that long, with your own dogs is definitely special.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Bearshandler said:


> How long how’s she been breeding? It’s crazy following those carmspack bloodlines back.


She told me that Valor is 40 years of work.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Bearshandler said:


> She’s got the looks and the bloodlines. I think if her health and temperament check out, she’d make a great breeding dog.


A strong bitch is amazing to me. Reya has the look in those last 2 pictures. She may be a handful


----------



## Shadow Shep (Apr 16, 2020)

Bearshandler said:


> There are breeders that have been around awhile. It’s the continuous lines that most impress me. You follow carmspack dogs back for forever it seems.To maintain a program that long, with your own dogs is definitely special.


Yeah, it impresses me too. It is special! I can't wait to get a puppy from her.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Carmen is incredible. She has followed Gus closely for the past 8 years. She came to most of his training sessions up until about 2 yrs old when my work injuries got in the way.
He is 40yrs of her hard work and careful selection.
Carmen’s pedigree knowledge is beyond incredible, she doesn’t have to look up anything. It’s all in her head.
Carmen and Sheena go back many many years and as Carmen gets older, they decided to co-breed to continue producing quality dogs. Both are incredibly knowledgeable. Carmen and I became close friends, you just can’t ask for more. She introduced me to Linda Shaw many years ago and we also became great friends. Her loss has crushed Carmen.
Reya was my pick female. She was gorgeous, had great personality, fearless and what appeared to be great conformation. The whole litter is incredibly uniform and for a first breeding, so much more than expected. Reya has the looks that I love in a female, very masculine. Not what everyone likes, but I LOVE it.
Reya also has the look that I see often from Gus, very serious and always thinking. If she’s anything like her Sire, you need to be on your toes. David is an incredible source of training suggestions and information. Reach out to him and I’m sure he’d offer any and all help he can.

keep up the great work, I look forward to following her progression so I can decide which combination my Gus puppy will come from. So far, I’m absolutely loving what I see in this breeding.


----------



## EgansMom (Apr 18, 2020)

@ David Winners
I think it would be really helpful if you could post more about how you are working with Valor on exposure and/or socialization with people and dogs. Maybe in Carmspack inbound or a new thread ?
Would probably help new pup owners or people like me who are trying to refresh and improve their training skills while waiting for the new bundle of joy


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

While it is good to try to absorb information, learning to train a dog via a discussion forum is like learning how to drive a car online.


----------



## EgansMom (Apr 18, 2020)

Chip Blasiole said:


> While it is good to try to absorb information, learning to train a dog via a discussion forum is like learning how to drive a car online.


What is wrong with asking someone to share their experiences and what they find is working for them ? 
I thought we were all here to share our experience, successes and challenges in order to mutually learn and grow. 
@David Winners. I apologize. I didn't mean to ruffle any feathers. I just genuinely thought you had something positive and helpful that myself and others might like.


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

I said "it is a good thing to try to absorb information." Knowing how to apply it just by reading the information leaves a lot to be desired in terms of actual learning.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Chip Blasiole said:


> While it is good to try to absorb information, learning to train a dog via a discussion forum is like learning how to drive a car online.


Which is why I almost always recommend that people, particularly when they are experiencing behavioral issues, find a good trainer.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

EgansMom said:


> What is wrong with asking someone to share their experiences and what they find is working for them ?
> I thought we were all here to share our experience, successes and challenges in order to mutually learn and grow.
> @David Winners. I apologize. I didn't mean to ruffle any feathers. I just genuinely thought you had something positive and helpful that myself and others might like.


No feathers ruffled here. I'm happy to share information and videos.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

This is the pink collar girl, right?


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Sunflowers said:


> This is the pink collar girl, right?


Red


----------



## tysco (Apr 19, 2020)

Saphire said:


> Carmen is incredible. She has followed Gus closely for the past 8 years. She came to most of his training sessions up until about 2 yrs old when my work injuries got in the way.
> He is 40yrs of her hard work and careful selection.
> Carmen’s pedigree knowledge is beyond incredible, she doesn’t have to look up anything. It’s all in her head.
> Carmen and Sheena go back many many years and as Carmen gets older, they decided to co-breed to continue producing quality dogs. Both are incredibly knowledgeable. Carmen and I became close friends, you just can’t ask for more. She introduced me to Linda Shaw many years ago and we also became great friends. Her loss has crushed Carmen.
> ...


Funny, i added in that goofy picture because it seems every picture I have of her shes so serious! She for sure keeps us on our toes. All and all shes great. Can't wait to see what the trainer does and to get her into a schutzhund group next month. She seems to have plenty of tracker in her and I can't wait to see her with some real training and work behind it


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

We demand more pictures.
Thank you.


----------



## tysco (Apr 19, 2020)

Listening to the kids play next door, wishing she could join


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

She’s gorgeous. It seems the whole litter is! I love a substantial female. 💕


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

That has got to be one of the most beautiful and intelligent looking female dogs I’ve ever seen. 😍😍😍


----------



## tysco (Apr 19, 2020)

Couldnt agree more @EgansMom. Davids videos and commentary are fantastic.

Thanks everyone! I can't get enough of her she is stunning. Also starting to really enjoy watching her personality come out, can't wait to see what she becomes.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Beautiful girl!

Is this a glow in the dark blinky light thing?


----------



## tysco (Apr 19, 2020)

@David Winners 

Haha good eye, it doesn't blink but it is an LED light. I put it on her at night when we are out camping and somehow I haven't gotten around to taking it off of her yet, thanks for the reminder!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

This?


https://www.amazon.com/Nite-Ize-SpotLit-Collar-Color-Changing/dp/B075VR7657/ref=sr_1_6?dchild=1&keywords=led+dog+tag&qid=1599685265&sr=8-6


----------



## tysco (Apr 19, 2020)

Nope, it doesn't change colors. Package is long gone, something I seen in passing at a store locally, figured it would help me spot her when shes wandering around in the woods at night.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

tysco said:


> Nope, it doesn't change colors. Package is long gone, something I seen in passing at a store locally, figured it would help me spot her when shes wandering around in the woods at night.


I use these on bomb dogs when training at night. Super handy.


----------



## tysco (Apr 19, 2020)

Agreed


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)




----------



## tysco (Apr 19, 2020)

Sitting at the park people and dog watching. Trying to get her barking at dogs under control, we started back at about 60 yards and worked up to ~25 or so. She has no problems with other people or animals but for some reason the dogs are still setting her off from a distance. Trying to take it slow and steady.










Started working on some leash obedience this week! The goal right now is working toward a good heel. Sit when we stop and stay until we tell her it's ok to move. This is day 4, she caught on quick so we started moving downtown for more distractions, will try to get video of that later this week.


----------



## chuckd (Jul 16, 2019)

She is awesome. This litter is really hitting it put of the park, right?

I need to get my butt to Canada!


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## tysco (Apr 19, 2020)

5 months! Finished our home and moved in this past week. Reya is settling well, it’s interesting watching her adjust to the new environment. Her protective instincts are definitely starting to shine.


----------



## tysco (Apr 19, 2020)

Relaxing Friday evening! Little hike and some couch time. I have some videos I’ll try and get posted later this weekend.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Look at that little big girl.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Such a beautiful tank 

How's it going with her?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Yeah... I would have named her Tonka 😁


----------



## chuckd (Jul 16, 2019)

The Carmspack Trio sure have some lucky owners!

I'm loving these updates from you all. I don't watch TV, so this is the closest thing to a "reality show" there is for me, lol... "Vicarious Reality".


----------



## tysco (Apr 19, 2020)

David Winners said:


> Such a beautiful tank
> 
> How's it going with her?


She keeps us on our toes!😅

She’s become very hesitant with commands, always taking a minute to decide if she really wants to listen or not. Trying to stay calm and consistent with her.

She’s still dog reactive, and stranger reactive to her property. I encourage the stranger aspect when guarding what’s hers but was hoping to get her out of the dog reactivity, still plenty of time but I may not get one without the other. Other than that she’s doing fantastic, turned into a little mama’s girl. Doesn’t let us hug without getting in between lol.

Every evening we try to head to a department store and work on her focus, run through commands with plenty of distractions, she does great.

Still working on returning the ball, I was doing the stonnie method when she was a pup but admittedly slacked on it. Regretting that now..

In an odd work situation this month but should be finished up next week and hoping to get her into a schutzhund group to see how she handles it.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

What do you mean by “I encourage the stranger aspect when guarding what’s hers”?
“Doesn’t let us hug without getting in between”

Both these scenarios sound like resource guarding behaviour that you need to nip in the butt.

For the most part, I don’t let Gus decide people are threats unless they do something that becomes an obvious threat. IMO way to much decision making by her is being allowed. People walking by my house or coming to the door, should not be a threat. Barking to alert me to this is fine.
I like the idea of getting to a good IPO club with some knowledgeable people to help guide you and observe these behaviours.


----------



## Max’s Owner (Aug 10, 2020)

tysco said:


> She keeps us on our toes!😅
> 
> She’s become very hesitant with commands, always taking a minute to decide if she really wants to listen or not. Trying to stay calm and consistent with her.
> 
> ...


Highly recommend working with a trainer for support.  hopefully you can get out to schh club.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

tysco said:


> Her protective instincts are definitely starting to shine.


Can you please tell us what you mean by this?


----------



## tysco (Apr 19, 2020)

We are working with a trainer on the reactivity. He’s highly respected trainer here locally who works with a lot of shepherds. So far he’s been a great help.



Saphire said:


> What do you mean by “I encourage the stranger aspect when guarding what’s hers”?
> “Doesn’t let us hug without getting in between”
> 
> Both these scenarios sound like resource guarding behaviour that you need to nip in the butt.


Sorry- by re reading I can see the confusion. By hers I mean ours (property wise). By this I mean when a stranger is in our yard or at our door she is first to alert us. Since moving to our new home we have plenty of people around setting up cable, doing the lawn, paving driveway etc.. Also when a stranger gets near our car or camp site, same scenario which I have no problems with, unless you guys may see an issue here. She’s an angel once we tell her it’s ok and invite the person in with a conversation. If it’s someone doing work outdoors after some initial barking we address her and she watches intently but will bark again if they move closer.

I was wondering about resource guarding, she has no problem with sharing food or water with people or other dogs. Though if me and my girlfriend hug in front of her she runs over and jumps up with us. No barking or biting but she does whine. This is the only thing she’s done that made me wonder.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

I personally don’t see the threat of someone being near my car, house, campsite etc. So I don’t want my dogs to see that as a threat. Now if that person runs and tackles me, that’s a threat that I would totally understand my dog reacting to.
I wouldn’t be encouraging her behaviour in these circumstances. If you’re working with a trainer to address reactivity, don’t encourage what you’re trying to stop.
In previous posts I believe I read something about Reya being excited to see dogs and people as this type of interaction had been allowed and encouraged when out and about. Is what you’re seeing now an excited puppy who gets frustrated when restrained around dogs and people or is this something totally different?
As for resource guarding, definitely put a stop to her getting between when hugging, send her to bed or wherever you use for her “place” command.
I’d start using NILF and setting boundaries.

The IPO club should be able to help you immensely.


----------



## tysco (Apr 19, 2020)

Again, I should be more careful as to the words I use. When she barks she does not get encouraged or rewarded in any way, I firmly repeat “no” until she stops then she’s rewarded. Encouragement was a poor choice of words. I personally like having her alerting us to “threats” but you’re right, there needs to be a line to work on what’s danger and what isn’t. I always feel counter productive correcting the bark toward strangers, feels like telling a pointer not to point, though I do correct her as I’d rather have her bark at nothing than everything. Hoping the IPO club can help her learn to bark accordingly which I guess is the real goal here.

Sorry for all the confusion! I’ll have to pay closer attention to my word choices when posting here. Don’t mean for things to be taken out of context from what they are, finding it difficult to squeeze her entire personality into a few short paragraphs. I’ll work on that.

What we’re seeing is an excited puppy wanting to interact with everything. Teaching her to focus on me is a big part of our training right now.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

I would avoid encouraging any suspicion or reactivity altogether. I would also avoid excitement during any greetings. I know it's hard sometimes as people get all squeaky but I just tell them to be calm if they want to pet the dog.

It may seem like encouraging suspicion will help later when you want the dog to protect you. The thing is, you don't want her suspicious of normal things. People walking by or through the yard should be like a sign, a tree, a car. Just part of the normal world that doesn't require any action.

Someone walking in the door is totally normal, at least at my house. If they have bad intentions, they will smell different. That different smell and their behavior is what should trigger protection, not the presence of a person.

Right now, you want a confident dog that is neutral to people, animals and their environment. 

I also agree that you need to address resource guarding now.


----------



## tysco (Apr 19, 2020)

Here are some of our daily routines we try to incorporate with her. Some days we may not get to all but we try to wake up early enough to squeeze them all in our day.. 

Dog watching/socialization (from a distance) outside the dog park or in a field






Department store, getting her used to people in her space/area and not getting over excited.






Off leash recall work/letting her explore






Basic obedience we are tyring to build on. Goal would be to master it indoors and then slowly introducing more distractions and environments.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

In the first video, she looks good. I would change it up to asking for a behavior, can be anything (watch, down, recall, whatever) mark compliance and then produce the reward. What you are currently doing will have the dog looking for the reward, so when you don't have it, you won't get compliance. Focus on you, not the treat.

Second video looks great. They look so much alike!

Third video, I wouldn't ask for any behaviors after a recall. You want her driving towards you and the reward. I would walk backwards away from her to build up the behavior. 

She's looking great! I like the relationship you have going. I hope you don't feel like I'm picking your training apart. Just trying to point out some things that may help you get where you are trying to go. I think you are doing a great job! Thank you so much for posting video. 

Feel free to tell me to shut up


----------



## tysco (Apr 19, 2020)

Thank you @David Winners! Haha not at all! Please pick me apart. I'm new to all of this so I need all the helpful critique I can get. It's good to make sure we are training in the right direction with her. Trying to learn as much as possible.

I'll try to remember to take more videos so I can put you to work on correcting me haha. Usually get too caught up in the moment to hit record.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

I understand!

I shot some recall video this morning. I'll upload it here in a bit


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

I did some recall training this morning. This is more recalls than I would usually put into a short session like this, but I wanted to isolate it for clarification. I also did a few engagement rewards when distractions popped up. 

There is a spot where he gets distracted sniffing, checks out a bit. I didn't recall him here because he already had his ball, and I wasn't 100% sure he would comply. I went back to that same spot later in the video just to give him the opportunity to overcome that distraction.

Recall rewards are an event for Valor. I make it a big deal because it is a big deal! When using food, you have to be much more animated to keep the dog driving into you. With the ball, it provides the movement.

Feedback is always welcome!


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

Gosh, David, I really like his focus on you. You do what I do with my dogs where I randomly call them to me and reward. When we walk/hike, I’m always in their side eye. They’re constantly checking in. I love when he just sits and stares at you just waiting for direction. Such engagement. Reminds me of my current guy, and why I love German Shepherds. They live to please you. 

Although I will say, it’s harder to do this type of recall in South Florida unless you have a large plot of land that is lake free. Every trail has bears; panther, snakes, alligators. I preferred training dogs in the Midwest. lol


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Yeah I enjoy that 100% focus Max seems to be excel and have a great attention span. It’s fun to watch it strengthen as they mature.

@tycsco I never wanted to feel the need to reward any barking but to call dogs away if they are watching over their property. As a with suspicion - with in regards to just watching a person and checking their eyes - a big thing with Max you can see if they are responding to do the awareness of different interactions between you and that person. Max is watchful he is fine upon approach but watchful in general if out and about with strangers. What I find interesting though is I had met some friends that Max has not ever met at different parks or local trails on different occasions and upon meeting that person he warmed up instantly to them so he is definitely taking cues from me. He will right away want to check out if they are carrying a walking stick or whatever they are holding on their hand but he seems to accept them in my circle as it’s what I am doing. Luna the same but she is less watchful. Once Max knows the new person is part of our group and enjoys taking in wafts of their smell and may steal a smell or two. Luna will say hello and share some affection and be done. Important to watch your pup and in greeting people out if you pup is uncomfortable with meeting strangers then as you said it’s important for her to focus on you. You also may want to try meeting some of your friends at the park that is unknown to her and see if it is more of a positive and fun interaction but at the same time making sure her attention is on you and just enjoy the trails together.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

My house is approached by a 100 yard single lane private driveway with a 20 foot natural waterfall under a single lane wooden bridge that drives directly into what would look like my formal driveway as far as parking. There is one streetlight on the other side of the bridge and the property is totally and heavily treed to the point where the streetlight doesn't even shine on my driveway in the Summer.
There are "private road - no cars or pedestrians" and "No Trespassing" signs along the side which turns back 90% of the occasional car that ventures that far. 100% turn back before the bridge, even doing the 360 on the single lane width. Occasionally we have had people come down to take pictures beside the waterfall and that's kinda OK but I've asked them not to tag the location when I see them. I even had a bride and groom arrive to take pictures even further up my property and that was OK too....I guess. Somewhere Harley is in some stranger's wedding photos.

The point is it's private property from a long way back and certainly in my direct driveway. And dark. Very dark.

So I'm 100% fine with my dog(s) alerting to any car that pulls into my driveway or walks across that bridge. The bridge "bumps" and no one gets on the property driving without me knowing. Harley has always done a single bark and Rogan lights up the house. I always get up and see who it is and good boy(s) and that's it. Once I enter the situation, the bark stops. Never more.

What's even better about that is I can settle my dogs to know these people are allowed before someone knocks which would set them off or choose to meet the visitor outside if it's a delivery etc.

It's funny this topic has come up because just this morning because I hear some noise outside the house and couldn't figure out if it was a neighbor's chain saw or it sounded like an ATV. Turns out it was some kids and their tuner cars taking photos. In this case I sure didn't need my dogs to let me know someone is there but it was great having 200 pounds of dog with me as I approached and asked them if they knew they were 10 yards up my driveway. They were polite and all good.

The dogs can also differentiate our cars as well as my parents and my sons. They only go to the door when they arrive and don't bark. They alert to those cars 50 yards away, especially if the windows are open.

Long story short; I like when my dogs alert and I like when they stop (when they're supposed to).


----------



## tysco (Apr 19, 2020)

Been a while since I last posted.. Reya is progressing great in all aspects and I couldn't be happier with her. She is still leash reactive toward other dogs (but she is improving significantly). The prong collar is a sure fire way to remove the reaction but we are still working toward dropping the prong and having her stay attentive to us.

She plays great with other dogs no matter the size and besides the initial burst of excitement/jumping she is great with people loves kids. We just started making her go to her bed and relax when having company over, to avoid the barrage of licks and jumping. Once she's calm we let the visitor greet her.

It has just been a matter of figuring it out as handlers and thankfully Reya is patient


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Pretty girl! She's getting big to, I can't believe how quick these pups are growing.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

She does look massive. I could mistake her for a full grown adult in those pictures.


----------



## Max’s Owner (Aug 10, 2020)

Ahhh the licks! Lol I joke that Max has a whip tongue! LOL


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Reya is looking great! I'm proud of you. You've been putting in some work


----------



## tysco (Apr 19, 2020)

David Winners said:


> Reya is looking great! I'm proud of you. You've been putting in some work


Thanks David! Appreciate it. No days off with this dog! Haha we are learning a lot and she is progressing more and more every week.


----------



## tysco (Apr 19, 2020)

Well December has been off to a slow start! Reya cut open one of her pads on a sharp rock face while out for a hike. Unfortunately she had to get stitches but they were removed yesterday and we are finally back to our normal walks. Staying away from any off leash activity until the wound fills in some more but it’s healing well.

She never seemed to be in any pain, and never favoured the injured paw so trying to keep her off of it was a nightmare.. thankfully we are almost back to normal (knock on wood). 

Looking forward to getting her out and adventuring again! Another good week or two of rest and the vet figures we should be in the clear. On the bright side.. here is a rare picture of her not being Ms. Serious!









_







_


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

tysco said:


> Well December has been off to a slow start! Reya cut open one of her pads on a sharp rock face while out for a hike. Unfortunately she had to get stitches but they were removed yesterday and we are finally back to our normal walks. Staying away from any off leash activity until the wound fills in some more but it’s healing well.
> 
> She never seemed to be in any pain, and never favoured the injured paw so trying to keep her off of it was a nightmare.. thankfully we are almost back to normal (knock on wood).
> 
> ...


How is she healing up? I bet she's driving you crazy to play


----------



## tysco (Apr 19, 2020)

David Winners said:


> How is she healing up? I bet she's driving you crazy to play


It looks to be completely filled in! I want to verify with the vet after Christmas but we are pretty much back to our normal routine thankfully. Back to playing! Lots of Christmas visiting with family and she’s having the time of her life. 

It was a sin for a while there.. every time we went outside she’d bring a ball and do a play bow. Poor thing lol just throw the ball dad!


----------



## tysco (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

Beautiful dog. I just love the updates on this litter. 💕


----------



## tysco (Apr 19, 2020)

She hates the snow..


----------



## tysco (Apr 19, 2020)

Lazy sundays with mom on the couch! Since she was a pup she always had one of us home with her during the days due to covid but these past two weeks shes had to adjust to our "new" work schedules as things are getting back to normal. 

It's amazing how she was able to adjust. I'm a little biased but.. such an amazing dog. Always ready for whatever we throw at her


----------



## REEHGE (Feb 16, 2020)

Beautiful dog! Have you gotten a handle on the reactivity toward strangers and/or dogs?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

That is the ugliest dog I ever saw.
I’m sure you are embarrassed to be seen out in public with her.
I can help you out and take her off your hands..., I’ll send you my address and might even be persuaded to pay for shipping. 😂


----------



## tysco (Apr 19, 2020)

REEHGE said:


> Beautiful dog! Have you gotten a handle on the reactivity toward strangers and/or dogs?


She has no reactivity whatsoever toward people/strangers and does wonderful with kids! She goes everywhere I do as long as they allow dogs. Here is us at the bookstore tonight (I don't usually drop the leash while in public out of respect for others that may walk by but I had a book in one hand and quickly dropped the leash to snap the pic😅).










She unfortunately still is reactive to dogs. She still plays well but it seems to be more of a want/need to go over and play while on leash, maybe barking from frustration. We've cut down on random dog interactions and try to incorporate walk bys of dog parks into our routine so she can get used to seeing dogs playing and not approach. If she wears her prong collar she has little to no reaction whatsoever but i'd love to be able to cut the prong out completely. Also started incorporating "Leave it" command which she does very well with and it seems to help somewhat as long as we get it before she starts to react.



Sunflowers said:


> That is the ugliest dog I ever saw.
> I’m sure you are embarrassed to be seen out in public with her.
> I can help you out and take her off your hands..., I’ll send you my address and might even be persuaded to pay for shipping. 😂


😂 Shes just the worst!! I'll have to sleep on it 🤣


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Update?👀


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Sunflowers said:


> Update?👀


That's not funny. Your post put this thread into the new posts and I thought there was an update.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Sorry, David.
OP hasn’t posted in a month. I thought maybe he gets email alerts when someone posts to the thread.


----------



## tysco (Apr 19, 2020)

Sorry everyone! I've been away with work for a month now, i'll be headed home in a couple of days.. excited is an understatement. Obviously not much information to post right now. Reya has been having some quality time with her mom, I hear she's been a real cuddle bug while i've been gone. Looking forward to getting home and on some hikes, the longest we've been apart before this is about 8 hours. I'll get some videos posted on our hikes next week.

Here are some pictures I've been sent!



Sunflowers said:


> Sorry, David.
> OP hasn’t posted in a month. I thought maybe he gets email alerts when someone posts to the thread.


I do have email notifications on but with my work I have very little bandwidth while away so never got the chance to load the forum up.


----------



## Max’s Owner (Aug 10, 2020)

she looks great! Thank you for the update!


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

She has a GREAT head for a female. I love it. 💕


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

She’s so beautiful. I saved that snow photo 🥰


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

She is absolutely stunning! ❤❤❤


----------



## tysco (Apr 19, 2020)

Saphire said:


> She is absolutely stunning! ❤❤❤


The apple doesn't fall far that's for sure


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Saphire said:


> She is absolutely stunning! ❤❤❤


Well, OK, and you are not biased at all! 🤣😂


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Sunflowers said:


> Well, OK, and you are not biased at all! 🤣😂


LOL! Nope,
Not one bit 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## tysco (Apr 19, 2020)

Home sweet home


----------



## tysco (Apr 19, 2020)

I took a couple of videos over the past week. I just need to find the time to put them together, rather than upload separately. Hoping to find some time this afternoon or tomorrow!


----------



## tysco (Apr 19, 2020)

I know, I know.. still no videos.. I’ve taken on some side jobs over the past week which have taken over my late night downtime. I promise I’ll get to it soon as possible lol..

I also have some updating to do on Max and Valor! Haven’t seen any of their updates in a while, in for a long night on the forums soon.


----------



## Max’s Owner (Aug 10, 2020)

tysco said:


> I know, I know.. still no videos.. I’ve taken on some side jobs over the past week which have taken over my late night downtime. I promise I’ll get to it soon as possible lol..
> 
> I also have some updating to do on Max and Valor! Haven’t seen any of their updates in a while, in for a long night on the forums soon.
> 
> View attachment 571034


waiting! LOL jk jk I added some updates yesterday


----------



## tysco (Apr 19, 2020)

Where did the snow go dad?

Nap time! Post hike, in one of her favourite sleeping spots.
So interesting how different her coat looks depending on the lighting.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

She sure looks like her brother. I guarantee if I showed the wife that nap picture, she would ask why we are in someone else's car lol.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

She is a lovely girl. Given that I am looking to get her younger sister, lol, I am very interested in seeing her grow up.


----------



## tysco (Apr 19, 2020)

Sabis mom said:


> She is a lovely girl. Given that I am looking to get her younger sister, lol, I am very interested in seeing her grow up.


Awesome to hear! You will not regret it. Sorry I’m not as active on here, we take plenty of videos of her and her personality I just rarely make time to upload them and post it here. Just keep filling up myphone storage with it lol.

If you want any further info or videos please let me know I’ll find the time!


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

tysco said:


> Awesome to hear! You will not regret it. Sorry I’m not as active on here, we take plenty of videos of her and her personality I just rarely make time to upload them and post it here. Just keep filling up myphone storage with it lol.
> 
> If you want any further info or videos please let me know I’ll find the time!


I stumbled across Ellie Mae's sire years ago and really liked him/ I started watching what he produced and darn near bought Ellie Mae as a pup. I found her again by accident when she was just under two and then debated buying her when she was around three. Then she vanished. I was pretty bummed, I always liked her.
I was so taken with Valor that I looked up Fraserglen and there she was! I am absolutely taken with what she has produced with Gus but unlike some the Carmspack line is just a bonus. Ellie Mae is the draw for me.
Valor has her expression.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Max has her expression.
Valor is a Gus clone.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Sunflowers said:


> Max has her expression.
> Valor is a Gus clone.


Valor is very much like Gus in looks. But he does have Ellie Mae's eyes. I see it when he looks at David. I haven't seen enough of Max but am assured he is his mama's son. 
The lovely Reya has very much her daddies expression from what I have seen.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Sabis mom said:


> I stumbled across Ellie Mae's sire years ago and really liked him/ I started watching what he produced and darn near bought Ellie Mae as a pup. I found her again by accident when she was just under two and then debated buying her when she was around three. Then she vanished. I was pretty bummed, I always liked her.
> I was so taken with Valor that I looked up Fraserglen and there she was! I am absolutely taken with what she has produced with Gus but unlike some the Carmspack line is just a bonus. Ellie Mae is the draw for me.
> Valor has her expression.


What an interesting story.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Sabis mom said:


> Valor is very much like Gus in looks. But he does have Ellie Mae's eyes. I see it when he looks at David. I haven't seen enough of Max but am assured he is his mama's son.
> The lovely Reya has very much her daddies expression from what I have seen.


I think Valor is a great combination of Gus and Ellie Mae. He does look like Gus, but he's more handler centric. He very much wants to make daddy happy.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

David Winners said:


> I think Valor is a great combination of Gus and Ellie Mae. He does look like Gus, but he's more handler centric. He very much wants to make daddy happy.


I think you are right.
This combo of Gus and Ellie Mae seems to be a great blend, and I am very excited to see where these pups go in their respective lives. 
Max is built very much like Ellie Mae. I think he got a lot more of Momma. Reya looks very much like Gus. 
The other female looks to have favored Mom as well.
I would suspect that Reya is a bit of a challenge? And I would guess that she is going to be a bit of a tough cookie, lol.


----------



## tysco (Apr 19, 2020)

Sabis mom said:


> I think you are right.
> This combo of Gus and Ellie Mae seems to be a great blend, and I am very excited to see where these pups go in their respective lives.
> Max is built very much like Ellie Mae. I think he got a lot more of Momma. Reya looks very much like Gus.
> The other female looks to have favored Mom as well.
> I would suspect that Reya is a bit of a challenge? And I would guess that she is going to be a bit of a tough cookie, lol.


Challenge would be putting it lightly! As our trainer said very early on "you will have your hands full with this one" lol. But she's progressed so much and really starting to mature into the perfect little companion over these past few months. 

She's calm and patient with us and anyone else, and ALWAYS ready for anything we ask of her. She's a gentle giant around children and strangers there isn't much more I could ask for in a dog.

I should have some down time at work today so ill be sorting through all the videos and posting a few, also going to finally get caught up on her siblings lives.. i'm afraid to dive into Davids thread (so much information!!!). I'll have to get my notebook out and reading glasses on lol.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

tysco said:


> Challenge would be putting it lightly! As our trainer said very early on "you will have your hands full with this one" lol. But she's progressed so much and really starting to mature into the perfect little companion over these past few months.


I wasn't meaning anything bad! Some dogs just really make you work for it. Gus has a harder expression, laser focus and intent. Ellie Mae has a softer expression, handler oriented and anticipating desires. 
Reya is growing into a beauty and should keep you jumping for a while. Lol.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

I too am looking to get an Ellie Mae/Gus pup if timing lines up. I just absolutely love what this combination produced.


----------



## tysco (Apr 19, 2020)

Sabis mom said:


> I wasn't meaning anything bad! Some dogs just really make you work for it. Gus has a harder expression, laser focus and intent. Ellie Mae has a softer expression, handler oriented and anticipating desires.
> Reya is growing into a beauty and should keep you jumping for a while. Lol.


No you are completely right! She makes us work for it  Luckily it seems like the end is near.. or maybe we are just more accustomed to her now haha. From that description she is definitely Gus's daughter.. laser focused and serious. If it wasn't for Covid I would have loved to take a trip out to meet Ellie Mae and Gus if he was there. Maybe in the future when things open back up.


----------



## tysco (Apr 19, 2020)

Sorry for spam that's about to come in.. longer videos will be next post as they are still uploading. Here are some short clips! Tried to order them chronologically.
















Her favorite thing about winter.. chasing the snow while we shovel.


----------



## tysco (Apr 19, 2020)

First time we ever attempted to throw around her favorite toys while she's in a stay, I planned to just do a sit stay but walked past her toys while coming back to her.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

What are you feeding her?


----------



## tysco (Apr 19, 2020)

Sunflowers said:


> What are you feeding her?


Orijen large breed


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Gotta love dogs being dogs.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

We need an update on Miss Reya please!


----------

